# where to find 205/35-16



## chino. (Mar 28, 2002)

looked at a few places couldn't find this size. i don't know if i would really want this size. if anyone is or has used this size let me know what you thought, how was the ride and did they get scracthed up. would you buy again


----------



## e_andree (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: where to find 205/35-16 (chino.)*

A 35 profile on a 16 inch rim is VERY VERY low.....I have 45s on my 16s, because IMO, 40s were pushing it.


----------



## chino. (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: where to find 205/35-16 (e_andree)*

i got 45's also. just wondering about a 35 don't here to much about em. usually bad stuff anyways on daily driver, like me. i think next i'll go 40


----------



## e_andree (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: where to find 205/35-16 (chino.)*

With such a small profile tire, youll feel every bump...and the tires wont last as long.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

for most cases they won't pass dot specs but you can import a set from europe, they have 205/35, 215/35 and 225/35, sux we can't get them here, btw the life span of a tire has nothing to do with the sidewall height or aspect ratio but more on tread compounds and treadlife. try a 205/45 16 and a 215/40 16 and the difference will be the same as from one set of tires to the next in the same size


----------

